# a pic of how it looks Pressure Oil Housing for a 2001 2.7T



## aniballeal (Apr 15, 2010)

Does an one know how it looks this part? 

my mechanic said I need to replace this because is leaking oil, I can find it on internet and I don;t know how it looks. 

any help on this will be very appreciated. 

2001 Audi A6 2.7T 

Thanks


----------

